

The Generosity of Strangers (or The Impact of Social Media) - timblair
http://pbr.teajay.be/post/55029982325/the-generosity-of-strangers

======
Peroni
To provide some context on the author, Tim is the Senior Architect at the
company I work for. Technically brilliant as well as an exceptionally nice
bloke.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.

